# server says "FTP port is used"



## wlraider70 (Jun 1, 2009)

when ever I use Remote desktop on to my windows SBS i get this message

"FTP port is used" picture below.

I think the error might be from the scanning utility from the copy machine, but im not sure.

How could i see where the traffic is coming form?

the scanning utility is using port 4687, when i try to change that port it says again "FTP port is used", exact same error?


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Are the ports open in your router?


----------



## wlraider70 (Jun 1, 2009)

The port was NOT open, however i did not have the error in the past.
nevertheless i open the port and forwarded it from the copy machine to the server, but i still get the error. 

I'm not totally sure the copy machine is the culprit but i think it is.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

The router's log should show where the packets are coming from.


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

Looks like this error is on the particular box you're trying to run the software on. If this is the case, port forwarding has nothing to do with the error you're getting. You need to do a netstat -an from the command prompt to see if there is something running on your box which is listening on port 21. If there is, netstat -an may or may not give you clues as to what is running on that port. If you have to do some sleuthing to find out what is occupying that port, it becomes more difficult. You can also run the following command at the command prompt: telnet 127.0.0.1 21 . This will open a port connection to what ever is listening on that port. You may get an immediate display showing what program/service is running. You may have to hit enter or something to trigger a response from the program/service. Or you may just get nothing and might just eventually get kicked off.


----------



## wlraider70 (Jun 1, 2009)

is it a coincidence that EVERY time i log on via remote desktop i see the message. even if i haven't rebooted the server.

I know that RDP used port 3389, but might it do anything on 21 also?


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

No Remote Desktop only uses 3389 unless configured to use a different port. It only uses one port as well.

Unless this utility is trying to use 3389 as its FTP port, Remote Desktop probably isn't the culprit.


----------



## wlraider70 (Jun 1, 2009)

ok, i ran a netstat and i gave me this.
its a little confusing in there but i search for 21, and i didnt see anything.
does this tell any of you anything?

Microsoft Windows [Version 5.2.3790]
(C) Copyright 1985-2003 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>telnet 127.0.0.1 21
Connecting To 127.0.0.1...Could not open connection to the host, on port 21: Con
nect failed

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>netstat

Active Connections

Proto Local Address Foreign Address State
TCP server01:epmap server01.LPCC.local:43323 ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:netbios-ssn JIM01:3038 ESTABLISHED
 TCP server01:netbios-ssn CARRIE:2529 ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:ldap server01.LPCC.local:41561 ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:ldap server01.LPCC.local:41562 ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:ldap server01.LPCC.local:41563 ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:ldap server01.LPCC.local:41565 ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:ldap server01.LPCC.local:41567 ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:ldap server01.LPCC.local:41569 ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:ldap server01.LPCC.local:41575 ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:ldap server01.LPCC.local:41577 ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:ldap server01.LPCC.local:41578 ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:ldap server01.LPCC.local:41579 ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:ldap server01.LPCC.local:41580 ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:ldap server01.LPCC.local:41581 ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:ldap server01.LPCC.local:41582 ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:ldap server01.LPCC.local:41583 ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:ldap server01.LPCC.local:41585 ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:ldap server01.LPCC.local:41588 ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:ldap server01.LPCC.local:41600 ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:ldap server01.LPCC.local:43202 ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:ldap server01.LPCC.local:43315 TIME_WAIT
TCP server01:ldap server01.LPCC.local:43317 TIME_WAIT
TCP server01:ldap server01.LPCC.local:43320 TIME_WAIT
TCP server01:ldap server01.LPCC.local:43321 TIME_WAIT
TCP server01:ldap server01.LPCC.local:43322 TIME_WAIT
TCP server01:microsoft-ds 10.10.10.20:1088 ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:microsoft-ds GAIL01:1074 ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:microsoft-ds LUKE01:49224 ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:microsoft-ds LUKE01:55199 ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:1026 server01.LPCC.local:1042 ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:1026 server01.LPCC.local:1225 ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:1026 server01.LPCC.local:1314 ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:1026 server01.LPCC.local:42736 ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:1026 10.10.10.20:1111 ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:1026 10.10.10.20:1114 ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:1026 10.10.10.20:1116 ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:1026 10.10.10.20:1176 ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:1026 GAIL01:3652 ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:1026 LUKE01:50079 ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:1042 server01.LPCC.local:1026 ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:1057 server01.LPCC.local:ldap CLOSE_WAIT
TCP server01:1069 server01.LPCC.local:ldap CLOSE_WAIT
TCP server01:1099 server01.LPCC.local:ldap CLOSE_WAIT
TCP server01:1100 server01.LPCC.local:ldap CLOSE_WAIT
TCP server01:1107 server01.LPCC.local:ldap CLOSE_WAIT
TCP server01:1108 server01.LPCC.local:ldap CLOSE_WAIT
TCP server01:kpop server01.LPCC.local:msft-gc CLOSE_WAIT
TCP server01:1110 server01.LPCC.local:msft-gc CLOSE_WAIT
TCP server01:1154 10.10.10.20:1121 ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:1154 10.10.10.20:1123 ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:1154 10.10.10.20:1124 ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:1154 GAIL01:3641 ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:1154 GAIL01:3642 ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:1154 GAIL01:3643 ESTABLISHED
 TCP server01:1154 LUKE01:55213 ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:1154 LUKE01:55344 ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:1154 LUKE01:55350 ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:1225 server01.LPCC.local:1026 ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:1254 server01.LPCC.local:ldap CLOSE_WAIT
TCP server01:1314 server01.LPCC.local:1026 ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:msft-gc server01.LPCC.local:41570 ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:msft-gc server01.LPCC.local:41571 ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:msft-gc server01.LPCC.local:41572 ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:ms-wbt-server LUKE01:55203 ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:21050 server01.LPCC.local:msft-gc CLOSE_WAIT
TCP server01:39515 server01.LPCC.local:msft-gc CLOSE_WAIT
TCP server01:41030 server01.LPCC.local:ldap CLOSE_WAIT
TCP server01:41561 server01.LPCC.local:ldap ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:41562 server01.LPCC.local:ldap ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:41563 server01.LPCC.local:ldap ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:41565 server01.LPCC.local:ldap ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:41567 server01.LPCC.local:ldap ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:41568 server01.LPCC.local:ldap CLOSE_WAIT
TCP server01:41569 server01.LPCC.local:ldap ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:41570 server01.LPCC.local:msft-gc ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:41571 server01.LPCC.local:msft-gc ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:41572 server01.LPCC.local:msft-gc ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:41575 server01.LPCC.local:ldap ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:41577 server01.LPCC.local:ldap ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:41578 server01.LPCC.local:ldap ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:41579 server01.LPCC.local:ldap ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:41580 server01.LPCC.local:ldap ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:41581 server01.LPCC.local:ldap ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:41582 server01.LPCC.local:ldap ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:41583 server01.LPCC.local:ldap ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:41585 server01.LPCC.local:ldap ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:41588 server01.LPCC.local:ldap ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:41600 server01.LPCC.local:ldap ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:42736 server01.LPCC.local:1026 ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:42777 server01.LPCC.local:ldap CLOSE_WAIT
TCP server01:43202 server01.LPCC.local:ldap ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:43276 server01.LPCC.local:epmap TIME_WAIT
TCP server01:43277 server01.LPCC.local:1026 TIME_WAIT
TCP server01:43302 server01.LPCC.local:1026 TIME_WAIT
TCP server01:43307 server01.LPCC.local:epmap TIME_WAIT
TCP server01:43317 server01.LPCC.local:ldap TIME_WAIT
TCP server01:43318 server01.LPCC.local:microsoft-ds TIME_WAIT
TCP server01:43323 server01.LPCC.local:epmap ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:ldap server01.LPCC.local:41560 ESTABLISHED
TCP server01:1071 server01.LPCC.local:ldap CLOSE_WAIT
TCP server01:1112 server01.LPCC.local:ldap CLOSE_WAIT
TCP server01:1131 server01.LPCC.local:ldap CLOSE_WAIT
TCP server01:1145 server01.LPCC.local:ldap CLOSE_WAIT
TCP server01:41560 server01.LPCC.local:ldap ESTABLISHED

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

You need to add the -an flags to the netstat command. Rerun the netstat command by typing in this: netstat -an


----------

